
Ask HN: How does your company organize your slack channels? - MediumD
More and more collaboration is being put into Slack, but as orgs grow, it seems unnecessarily hard to find the right people or the right place to talk. Additionally, the amount of workflows pumped into Slack in a unorganized, unstructured manor seems absurd. It&#x27;s impossible to find knowledge in Slack. How do you organize your slack channels to be able to make use of the knowledge being shared later on?
======
davismwfl
So I literally just reorganized our slack channels because it had gotten out
of hand and didn't have a pattern that was easy to recognize, just random
channel names etc. You had to have some institutional knowledge to know where
to look for what.

What I wound up doing was creating more a naming scheme and limiting access to
Slack channels which didn't need broad audiences. This removes a ton of
unnecessary chatter and means messages won't get missed as easily.

e.g. I created ask_execs, ask_engineering, ask_marketing etc,
team_engineering, team_sales, team_"region" (we have a few sub regions). Then
we have are more generic channels, like announcements where company wide
announcements are made, and press for press coverage, random for just that
etc. I also setup bot_xyz channels for bots we have running for specific
tasks.

I think that pretty much covers it. In the end we archived like 50% of our
channels and it is a lot cleaner now. My opinion is this should be something
that should be done every so often to keep some control over it and to make
sure channels are used for the right purposes and not hijacked routinely by
off topic discussions.

------
protonimitate
With too many channels.

For the most part my company breaks things out into \- public / general
channels (IT, chit-chat, culture, annoucements, etc) \- team-public - where
you go to chat with a team directly \- team-private - used mostly for internal
discussions (tech discussions, PR requests, eng-to-eng questions, etc) \-
monitoring / alerting channels - where all the pings happen if something
breaks, CI related info, etc

In general this approach works. Everyone in the company has permission to
create a new channel (private or public).

>Additionally, the amount of workflows pumped into Slack in a unorganized,
unstructured manor seems absurd.

this just requires someone to usher slack to an organized state. If you're
having trouble finding the right people / channels, that's a Garbage In -
Garbage Out problem.

> It's impossible to find knowledge in Slack. I don't find this to be true at
> all. The built in search feature is pretty decent, and has led me to solve a
> ton of issues without having to re-ask the question.

If you're company is using Slack as a knowledge dump, you may want to consider
a wiki.

The amount of plugins, automation tools, and information you can pipe through
slack is quite astounding. I know every one likes to bemoan how distracting it
is, but honestly it's my favorite business-driven chat client to date.

------
ctrlaltdev
In a previous position, our slack was organized by project channels.

In another position, it was organized by teams and sub-teams when relevant.

But in both cases, knowledge was stored somewhere else - like a wiki, or
knowledge base. Slack was always used for immediate concerns.

------
JohnFen
Fortunately, my company doesn't use Slack (or similar).

~~~
MediumD
So no realtime chat at all? What do you use to communicate, instead?

~~~
JohnFen
Email (plus tools such as a wiki, Bugzilla, etc.) Aside from a handful of
people, realtime chat was ditched because it was too intrusive.

If there's really something urgent enough that an immediate answer is
required, then people either call/text or physically walk over to the person
whose attention is needed.

